# pare brutto



## infinite sadness

L'espressione "pare brutto", per significare che un certo comportamento è sconveniente, la considerate siciliana o italiana?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Tanto per cominciare, si dice anche in Puglia


----------



## Mutti57

stella_maris_74 said:


> Tanto per cominciare, si dice anche in Puglia



A dire il vero lo sento anche qui "al nord"...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

E pure in Calabria. 
Mi sembra informale, anzi familiare, raramente la sento al di fuori di quel contesto. Ma non è pienamente dialettale, esiste in italiano.


----------



## francisgranada

Per curiosità, potete dire un'intera frase, come esempio?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Volevo dire al suo assistente di andarsene, ma mi pareva brutto, visto che già altri l'avevano allontanato.


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Volevo dire al suo assistente di andarsene, ma mi pareva brutto, visto che già altri l'avevano allontanato.



Allora non capisco bene dov'è il "problema"... il tuo esempio mi pare del tutto normale. C'è qualche motivo perché "brutto" si non dovrebbe usare in questo senso ?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

No, appunto, è italiano, solo informale, tutto qui. Non c'è nessun errore.


----------



## ninux

stella_maris_74 said:


> Tanto per cominciare, si dice anche in Puglia


Per non dire a Roma



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Volevo dire al suo assistente di andarsene, ma mi pareva brutto, visto che già altri l'avevano allontanato.


Volendo si potrebbe interpretare che è l'assistente che è brutto, poverino!


----------



## effeundici

In Toscana forse più usato : _sembra brutto_


----------



## Necsus

Io francamente nel verbo _parere _(usato impersonalmente o meno) seguito da un aggettivo non leggo niente di regionale o eccessivamente colloquiale, al massimo una valenza enfatica. E credo sia usato più o meno in tutta la penisola, anche se in alcune zone forse più che in altre.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

_Ma mi pareva brutto di mandarlo via... _così l'assistente non si offende più


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> _Ma mi pareva brutto di mandarlo via... _così l'assistente non si offende più


Io francamente non userei la preposizione _di._ Del resto _parere _e _sembrare _di norma non la vogliono quando sono costruiti personalmente.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Necsus said:


> Io francamente nel verbo _parere _(usato impersonalmente o meno) seguito da un aggettivo non leggo niente di regionale o eccessivamente colloquiale, al massimo una valenza enfatica. E credo sia usato più o meno in tutta la penisola, anche se in alcune zone forse più che in altre.



Concordo e posso confermare che in Lombardia si usa molto (senza la preposizione "di")


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Perché, che c'entra la preposizione ora? Possibile che non si possa dire qualcosa senza essere criticati?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, Cosimo, mi dispiace! Non era una critica!  
Volevo solo confermare che dalle mie parti si sente spesso l'espressione "pare brutto", ma non è seguita dalla preposizione "di".

Ciao


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Perché, che c'entra la preposizione ora? Possibile che non si possa dire qualcosa senza essere criticati?


Come che cosa c'entra la preposizione? Non fa forse parte della lingua? È questo l'oggetto del forum, e non c'è motivo che tu ti senta 'criticato' se qualcun altro esprime la sua opinione.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Necsus, ma si trattava di un semplice esempio... Per altro non errato... mi sembra che siate ipercritici, poi se mi sbaglio mi spiace. 
Ritorniamo sui binari della discussione 

Anja, scusami tu, non era diretta a te la mia invettiva


----------

